# Windows 10 - No auto-rotate option?



## loco365 (Aug 7, 2015)

So I got this cheap little tablet from Target while that was still a thing here, it's a Hipstreet W7. It came with Windows 8.1, and while it was a cheap tablet, I thought I'd get it for the lulz and see what it could do. Fast forward to today, and while it's still running, I thought I'd update it to Windows 10, just to see if it could serve a purpose. Well, it installed, and all is well, however, I don't have the ability to turn the device and have the screen automatically adjust as it did on Windows 8. I went into the device manager and checked the accelerometer driver, which is apparently up to date, however, I can't find any setting to automatically rotate the screen in the Settings app. Has anyone been able to have their WinX tablets auto-rotate, and if so, has anyone found the setting to toggle it? I currently have options for landscape, portrait, as well as their flipped variants, but nothing to adjust based upon the sensor. I've checked System -> Display, as well as the Intel HD Graphics Control Panel all to no effect.

Edit: Setting HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AutoRotation to 1 also didn't work.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this up a bit, I've been updating drivers like nuts but still nothing.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2015)

Heh, I got driver problems yesterday too.

Basically, I couldn't get any sound at all. All of sudden it happened.

Deleted the driver, rebooted, updated the driver, and fixed.

So try this: Delete the accelerometer driver, reboot the machine, and once the computer complains about a missing driver, let it install, reboot, and maybe, maybe, it will work.


----------



## migles (Aug 7, 2015)

are you using it in tablet mode?, on action center next to the clock, isn't there buttons for that?


----------



## loco365 (Aug 7, 2015)

migles said:


> are you using it in tablet mode?, on action center next to the clock, isn't there buttons for that?


I've tried both, actually. There's no rotation button, even in the Action Center.


VinsCool said:


> Heh, I got driver problems yesterday too.
> 
> Basically, I couldn't get any sound at all. All of sudden it happened.
> 
> ...


I'll give this a try and see what happens.

Edit: Nothing, but I'll go to the Kionix website (The manufacturer) and see what I can find.

Edit 2: Did some Googling around with some driver names, and found this, which seems to work, although the orientation isn't correct, but it does rotate now.

Edit 3: The last post that fixed the 90/270 degree rotation seems to fix all the rotation issues. In addition, Windows now seems to know that a rotation sensor exists and is functional, giving me the option to now lock my rotation.


----------

